# moving a german shepherd to paphos



## jascaz (Oct 31, 2010)

hi we are moving to Paphos next year does anyone know the most cost effective and less stressful way for our gsd to move to cyprus ?

thankyou


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

jascaz said:


> hi we are moving to Paphos next year does anyone know the most cost effective and less stressful way for our gsd to move to cyprus ?
> 
> thankyou


Hi,

The easiest and less stressful way is to fly your dog over on the same flight as you. There is no otherway, just 7 hours and it's over. 

They need to be at the cargo depot 3 hours before the flight, they are last on the plane and first off at the other end. They are kept in the animal hold which is dark and has air con

I am in the process of getting my 2 Springers over, and they are on the border line of being off the scale. !! I am trying to work out if it's cheaper to buy my own Vari kennels, 2 of, or let the shipping agent provide them.

The cheapest at the moment is [email protected] that is without the kennels, but even buying them myself is cheaper than the others I have had quoted.

They need a vets certificate to fly, as well as tick and worm treatment, 48 hours before the flight. I presume you have got the pet passport sorted out?

Good luck lane:


----------



## philandbev (May 8, 2009)

I am bringing my Springer over next week and the cheapest price I could find was £715 including the Kennel. It is only costing me and my wife £120 to fly and that is between us!! Its a licence to print money.


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello,

i was quoted aound 800 for my lab.. Its crazy money and i cant do it so she has had to go to stay wih family.

Out of interest how much are pups in Cy? Not that im looking to replace her it just got me thinking.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zeeb0 said:


> Hello,
> 
> i was quoted aound 800 for my lab.. Its crazy money and i cant do it so she has had to go to stay wih family.
> 
> Out of interest how much are pups in Cy? Not that im looking to replace her it just got me thinking.


Hi zeebo/voltron nice to see you again

If you did want a dog why not go to one ofthe shelters and rescue one?
Both Paphiakos and Paws (I prefer Paws) have lots of lovely dogs yearning to be loved.
If people stopped paying silly money for pedigree pups maybe there would be fewer stray dogs starving to death or getting run over on the roads. Maybe there would be fewer poor *****es being kept pregnant until they are too exhausted to bear any more pups then getting thrown out onto the streets to fend for themselves because they no can no longer earn their callous owners megabucks.

Veronica


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi bigV,

When you ban me next time can you lease put one of thise time limited bans?? that wy t can be a kind of naughty step fo me but i would have to use anothe emil address to sigb up

hmm... as for the pedigree tade in CY is it only small dogslike ****sus and chiwawas? how much would a pedigree lab pup sell for...lol you can see where im going with this!! she could earn her ticket over here... kind of dog sx-trafficing


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

philandbev said:


> I am bringing my Springer over next week and the cheapest price I could find was £715 including the Kennel. It is only costing me and my wife £120 to fly and that is between us!! Its a licence to print money.


Out of interest, who are you using to ship your pooch?


----------



## philandbev (May 8, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> Out of interest, who are you using to ship your pooch?


Hi Geraldine,

I am using shipyourpet.com, they have been extremely helpful and by far the most competitive I found.

Phil


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

philandbev said:


> Hi Geraldine,
> 
> I am using shipyourpet.com, they have been extremely helpful and by far the most competitive I found.
> 
> Phil


I agree, Emelye seems very clued-up on things, where are you flying from?

Geraldine


----------



## philandbev (May 8, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> I agree, Emelye seems very clued-up on things, where are you flying from?
> 
> Geraldine


I am flying from Manchester, but it was even cheaper flying via one of the London airports.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

philandbev said:


> I am flying from Manchester, but it was even cheaper flying via one of the London airports.


What size cage did you get? I keep measuring and getting different figures everytime  Looked at a 36'' Varikennel, then a 40'' still can't make up my mind and seen a couple of decent ones on ebay.


----------



## philandbev (May 8, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> What size cage did you get? I keep measuring and getting different figures everytime  Looked at a 36'' Varikennel, then a 40'' still can't make up my mind and seen a couple of decent ones on ebay.


I got a 36 x 24 x 27" cage, it was all included in the price and arrived the day after I ordered it so my dog could get used to it (she hasn't though, absolutely hates it!!) It comes with the water bowls and is guaranteed IATA approved, did not want to take the chance with ordering one off eBay.


----------

